# 63 Impala Dash Pad Removal



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

I would like to remove my dash so I can paint/dye however I am not 100% sure it can be done. Anyone know or have experience?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Feb 25 2009, 04:17 PM~13110233
> *I would like to remove my dash so I can paint/dye however I am not 100% sure it can be done. Anyone know or have experience?
> *


Remove the whole dash or dash pad? The actuall dash is welded on so best bet is to mask off everything and paint unless its rusted.

As far as the dash pad goes you will have to remove the cluster so you can have access to the nuts that hold it down and if you have a glove box liner you will have to remove that also. Just bunch of nuts cant remember how many on top of my head. but easy access to all of them.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 03:34 PM~13110385
> *Remove the whole dash or dash pad? The actuall dash is welded on so best bet is to mask off everything and paint unless its rusted.
> 
> As far as the dash pad goes you will have to remove the cluster so you can have access to the nuts that hold it down and if you have a glove box liner you will have to remove that also. Just bunch of nuts cant remember how many on top of my head. but easy access to all of them.
> *


Thanks bro, the cluster is in but I can take out easily. No liner in the glove box so that will make it a little easier.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Feb 25 2009, 04:17 PM~13110233
> *I would like to remove my dash so I can paint/dye however I am not 100% sure it can be done. Anyone know or have experience?
> *


I HAVE TO DO MINE TO LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

There are about 15-20 nuts under there


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Feb 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13110233
> *I would like to remove my dash so I can paint/dye however I am not 100% sure it can be done. Anyone know or have experience?
> *


becarefull when removing not to scrape or tear the pad-they are expensive to replace.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

remember to unscrew the speedometer wire before prying out the cluster


----------

